# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Сканер не обнаружен

## Bacardi

Здравствуйте.Прошу разъяснить причины сложившейся ситуации и возможности для ее устранения.Устройство МФУ LaserBase MF3228 (принтер-сканер-копир).Принтер, копир - работают исправно.Сканер неисправен. При этом никаких ошибок не возникает.Любые программы (XnView, Scanitto Lite, сканер из приложений Windows, факсы и сканирование из приложений Windows) не отвечают. Программы не обнаруживают устройство и длительно продолжают поиски устройства.Чтобы закрыть окна этих программ приходится пользоваться диспетчером устройств или перезагрузкой компьютера.Система: Windows 8.1 профессиональная.Системный диск проверен антивирусом Касперского - угроз не обнаружено.http://img.modern-talking.ru/images/cpc.jpg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Драйвер устройства совместим с Windows 8.1?

----------


## Bacardi

Хороший вопрос.
Драйвер с официального сайта.
Спасибо, сейчас попробую найти решение на официальном сайте Кэнон.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Драйвер переустановлен.
Сканер все равно не работает после проведенной процедуры.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Драйвер переустановлен.
Сканер все равно не работает после проведенной процедуры.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Драйвер на сайте был для Win *8* или *8.1*, уточните, это важно и как раз в этом может быть причина.

----------


## Bacardi

Windows 8.1.
http://www.canon.ru/Support/Consumer...&type=download

Но почему-то результат остался прежним!

----------


## mrak74

Журналы ОС, что в них по этому поводу ? На днях заметил, что отключение автозапуска, выключает stisvc, раньше подобного не замечал.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Bacardi*, 
А почему у Вас драйвер от 3220?
Если я не ошибаюсь, на смену Вашему комбайну пришел какой-то 40хх (уточнить можно у самого Кэнона).

И ещё...
Кэнон вроде как заявлял, что дров под 8.1 пока нету, в стадии разработки. Но дрова из-под 8-ки должны работать. Это их слова - "качайте и пользуйте пока то, что есть". У них, кстати, лист совместимости устройств на сайте выложен, там посмотреть можно.

И ещё раз ещё...
На днях был подобный комбайн. Принтер и копир работают как чайник (ну, про копир я так написал, для веса, он и без компа работает  :Smiley: ), а сканер никак не хотел реагировать на кнопку Scan на своей морде и на нажатия кнопок на компе, как будто ничего не происходило вообще. 
Я был в шоке, но установка их софта для сканирования (по-моему, скангир называется, или чего-то похожее) разрешила все проблемы  :Shocked:

----------


## Bacardi

В общем что только не перепробовал для решения данной проблемы.
Но после многократного удаления и установки различных драйверов подошли драйверы, которые были первоначально загружены с официального сайта компании-производителя устройства.
При этом стандартная программа для тестирования работает, а вот такие как XnView и другие сообщают об ошибке "...устройство не подключено" и о прочих  технических проблемах.

Поэтому Вы были правы! Дело все-таки в драйверах!
Согласен с тем, что все-таки до конца данный вопрос еще не решен!

Спасибо за ценные советы и оперативное участие в обсуждении!

----------

